# Understanding MX-Records



## oversize (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello
I have trouble with my MX-Record. But i think this is because i did not understand the matter correct. 

I Have a Domain. And wanted it to move from one server to another. So i got in my DNS Account and set the IN A Record to the new IP Address. Which worked fine. In that Account there was a MX-Record set. to mail.schmidtman.de. 

But When i try to send emails to that domain, i get this error:

domain name system error:
host mail.schmidtman.de:
mail exchanger not found

Obviously the MX Recordcould not be found. 

Do i have to run a DNS on that host to be able to find that host, or can i enter an IP Adress in the MX Record as is in IN A? What if i delete the MX-Record? would other mailservers take the IP from the IN A Record? 

 :stud :stud

... confused regards

thank you


----------



## Ole (Dec 12, 2008)

MX record always must be set to hostname, not IP. If you really maintance schmidtman.de zones, you forget sets A records for mail host.


```
nslookup
> set query=MX
> schmidtman.de
Server:         172.32.10.1
Address:        172.32.10.1#53

Non-authoritative answer:
schmidtman.de   mail exchanger = 100 mail.schmidtman.de.

Authoritative answers can be found from:
> set query=NS
> schmidtman.de
Server:         172.32.10.1
Address:        172.32.10.1#53

Non-authoritative answer:
schmidtman.de   nameserver = ns5.nameserverservice.de.
schmidtman.de   nameserver = ns6.nameserverservice.de.

Authoritative answers can be found from:
ns5.nameserverservice.de        internet address = 217.172.162.55
ns6.nameserverservice.de        internet address = 217.172.161.234
> exit

$ dig @217.172.162.55 mail.schmidtman.de

; <<>> DiG 9.4.2-P2 <<>> @217.172.162.55 mail.schmidtman.de
; (1 server found)
;; global options:  printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NXDOMAIN, id: 10995
;; flags: qr aa rd; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 1, ADDITIONAL: 0
;; WARNING: recursion requested but not available

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;mail.schmidtman.de.            IN      A

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
schmidtman.de.          2560    IN      SOA     ns5.nameserverservice.de. hostmaster.ns5.nameserverservice.de. 2008121101 40000 20000 1500000 86400

;; Query time: 38 msec
;; SERVER: 217.172.162.55#53(217.172.162.55)
;; WHEN: Fri Dec 12 16:12:02 2008
```


try


> host mail.schmidtman.de



Host mail.schmidtman.de
Host mail.schmidtman.de not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)


MX records - ok.


----------



## oversize (Dec 12, 2008)

i dont realy maintain schmidtman.de zones as i dont run the dns for that. I Only can set the IP Adress for IN A. and set the MX-Record.

So, only solution ist to run dns on that host myself.

thx


----------



## Ole (Dec 12, 2008)

All what you need - set IP address for host mail.schmidtman.de 

Currenlty records where MX point does not resolve

http://network-tools.com/default.asp?prog=dnsrec&host=mail.schmidtman.de


----------



## keramida@ (Dec 12, 2008)

*No A record for the MX hostname*

As Ole wrote, the MX record for the "schmidtman.de" domain points by name to "mail.schmidtman.de":


```
schmidtman.de   mail exchanger = 100 mail.schmidtman.de.
```

But the "mail.schmidtman.de" hostname cannot be resolved:


```
$ host mail.schmidtman.de
Host mail.schmidtman.de not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
```

If you add an A record for the host "mail.schmidtman.de", then things should start working a bit better


----------



## oversize (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you guys. 
I did some reading on dns topics at the weekend. Understanding helps often. And added an A Record for what i had set in MX Record. 
In fact, things do run better now.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok, just a tip for whoever ends up here looking for MX information: never have an MX record point at a hostname pointing to a CNAME record. It must always be an A record.


----------

